# Lupostef's collection sort out/storage.



## Lupostef (Nov 20, 2011)

Hi :wave:

Been needing some storage and a product sort out for a while now due to loosing the old place I used to use . (long story).

Had a lot of stuff I really never use and some bits pretty much empty that I could find it in myself to chuck out :lol:

So had to make do with what I've got, which is a lot less than I did have mind, but anyhow... Been using my Nan's garage for all my detailing and storing my stuff in boxes etc in my room. But the good old Grandma'ma sorted me right out and let me use the shed which is no longer used my anyone and just collected a load of my families rubbish, old tools etc, was originally a woodwork shop but since my nan decided to sell my Grandad's/my lathe for £20 to  gardener its no longer that. I will be getting the lathe back and I can't see any refunds being issued :lol:

Anyway......

Started with a good old clear out and clean up

Befores:


IMG_0661 by lupostef, on Flickr


IMG_0662 by lupostef, on Flickr


IMG_0663 by lupostef, on Flickr


IMG_0664 by lupostef, on Flickr

Was on a bit of budget here and needed some form of shelving, racking pretty much anything :lol: So took some messurments and off I went in search of something suitable :thumb: Best thing I found were some shelves from B&M of all places for £12 so snapped up 3 and went home to grab the drill .


IMG_0677 by lupostef, on Flickr

These were supposed to stand up vertically but I found them to be much stronger stacked horizontally due to the shelves being shabby mdf (get what you pay for) in this case glued together sawdust :lol: 
This wasn't originally intended but fitted perfectly messurement wise between joists etc and had a fairly large amount of stregnth, win win .

Looked like this when all put together:


IMG_0678 by lupostef, on Flickr

Got most of my bits and bobs round and got them stuck up in the shelving, couldn't stand far enough back to capture it all in the one shot but you get the idea ....


IMG_0734 by lupostef, on Flickr


IMG_0692 by lupostef, on Flickr


IMG_0693 by lupostef, on Flickr


IMG_0694 by lupostef, on Flickr


IMG_0695 by lupostef, on Flickr


IMG_0696 by lupostef, on Flickr


IMG_0697 by lupostef, on Flickr


IMG_0686 by lupostef, on Flickr


IMG_0687 by lupostef, on Flickr

As its been unusually hot for the last few days I sourced a fridge for zilch pence off a mate for my pride and joys :argie:


IMG_0756 by lupostef, on Flickr

2x Swissvax Best of Show
Swissvax Shield 
Auto Finesse Spirit
Auto Finesse Desire
Zymol Concours
1.00001x Zymol Glasur :lol:
Zymol Vintage
Swissvax Crystal Rock
Bouncers 22.

Used the original cupboard for now just for empty and spare bottles :thumb:

MF's and pad's in plastic drawer towers (big batch of both currently in the wash). 
But as you can see still a couple of drawers full.


IMG_0688 by lupostef, on Flickr


IMG_0689 by lupostef, on Flickr

Some of the buly stuff and bags etc ...


IMG_0698 by lupostef, on Flickr


IMG_0700 by lupostef, on Flickr


IMG_0706 by lupostef, on Flickr

So all in all pleased to get my stuff in somewhere thats not my bedroom :lol: 
Very handly for me as well it backs onto the garage which I use so no carting products around everywhere :thumb:
Best bit it cost me less that £40 to sort everyting out  
Still need a bit more of a tidy up but had 2 days off work and had a big detail of the VXR as well, which I'll post in the showroom tomorrow, so a bit tight for time. 
Future plans, quick lick of white paint round the whole shed, which means getting everything out again but I like doing stuff  about face :lol: lifes too easy other wise eyy :thumb:. Plenty more stuff on order as well which I'll up load in my usual thread.

Thanks for reading 
Stef :wave:


----------



## McClane (Dec 9, 2010)

Looks great Stef!! Not much room for your car now though??










 :lol: :thumb:


----------



## Zetec-al (Feb 28, 2011)

Nice collection stef.


----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

Well done loving those shelves bargin looks very good


----------



## Adrian Convery (May 27, 2010)

Awesome storage. 2 BOS :O You're making me want to buy some more high end waxes lol


----------



## Nally (May 30, 2012)

Great collection whet you get those auto finesse pin ups


----------



## Lupostef (Nov 20, 2011)

Thanks fella's



Adrian Convery said:


> Awesome storage. 2 BOS :O You're making me want to buy some more high end waxes lol


To be fair there's barely anything in one pot from a sample run, similar to the other pot of Glasur. More high end bits to come theyre my fall down I'm life :lol:



Nally said:


> Great collection whet you get those auto finesse pin ups


I'm pretty sure they come with AF orders mate :thumb:


----------



## Keir (Aug 31, 2010)

Looks great. I wish I had an area for this.


----------



## gav1513 (Apr 16, 2009)

shelving looks smart my friend, i use big doug racking in my garage but may have to change to that idea for cleaning gear maybe, got enough citrus power too? haha i need to maybe think about buying a few bottles at a time cause it doesnt last long does it


----------



## Ns1980 (Jun 29, 2011)

Very tidy - nice one :thumb:


----------



## ronwash (Mar 26, 2011)

Stef,great place and great collection!
i know youre working hard on your collection..:thumb:


----------



## Lupostef (Nov 20, 2011)

Cheers fella's, more to come very soon .


----------



## N8KOW (Aug 24, 2007)

Looking forward to seeing more Stef, looks great! Nice collection of products to match!


----------



## tonyy (Jul 26, 2008)

Very nice collection:thumb:


----------



## stonejedi (Feb 2, 2008)

Very nice Stef


----------



## Babalu826 (Aug 7, 2011)

Looks awesome. I may have to take on a project like this


----------



## alfajim (May 4, 2011)

bang tidy. those shelves are top :thumb:


----------



## bigslippy (Sep 19, 2010)

Looking good Stef , wanna come do mine?:doublesho:lol:


----------



## digitaluk (Apr 13, 2012)

all i can do is echo what everyone else is saying "wow". would love to get some shelving like that for my detailing gear. Looks great having them separated like that. 

Oh and nice wax collection esp


----------



## Lupostef (Nov 20, 2011)

Cheers again guys.

Remember this is temporary storage nothing perminant. Going to have a look at a big garage/lock up on Tuesday I'll get some pictures and stick them up see if you lot agree on the potential .


----------

